# AiO oder doch Custom-Loop



## Buggi85 (4. Januar 2019)

Hallöle,

aktuell betreibe ich einen 9900k mit dem Brocken 3 Luftkühler in einem Fractal Design Meshify C Gehäuse. CPU ist soweit undervoltet das die Temperaturen bei rund 80c in Benches  und vollem stock Takt bleiben.
Es gibt mehrere Gründe für mich für einen Wechsel zur Wasserkühlung und hatte mich seit Dezember mit allen möglichen Varianten und Möglichkeiten beschäftigt.

Nun habe ich gestern die Corsair H115i Platinum gekauft, weil eine Aio am Ende doch am sinnvollsten erschien und wohl auch Garantie im worst case bei Corsair vernünftig abgewickelt wird.

Jetzt steht das gute Stück noch versiegelt hier und ich bin wieder unentschlossen ob nicht vielleicht doch ein kompakter custom Loop besser wäre.
Hintergrund ist der, dass ich mir ziemliche Gedanken mache wegen möglicher Leaks. Ich bin Informatiker, bedeutet das ich meinen Rechner nicht nur für Spielsessions verwende, sondern der läuft auch schonmal einige Stunden für Entwicklung usw.
Man kann so viele Kommentare lesen mit Problemen und Folgeschäden (Aio allgemein), was mich einfach verunsichert.
Beim custom Loop nehme ich selbst die Einflüsse auf Fittinge, Schläuche usw., da ist das was anderes. Nur soll es dann auch von vornherein vernünftig sein und nicht erstmal eine Eisbaer und später dann erweitern...
Allerdings geht es dann auch preislich stramm nach oben. Dazu kommt, dass das Meshify nicht besonders flexibel ist und Radiator samt Pumpe fast schon extern besser aufgehoben sind.

RGB und Beleuchtung spielen nur eine untergeordnete Rolle. Es wurde die H115i Platinum weil sie das jüngste Modell ist, in der Hoffnung das dort weiteres Know How in sichere Aio Kühlungen eingeflossen ist. Die Pumpe soll aber wohl wieder etwas lauter sein und von Coolit stammen, anstatt Asetek.

Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen bei der Entscheidung oder mir meine Sorgen um die Leaks nehmen. Der Rechner muss auf jeden Fall alltagstauglich bleiben.

Besten Dank im voraus


----------



## the.hai (4. Januar 2019)

*AW: Aio oder doch custom Loop*

Also ich hatte schon diverse AiOs und nie Undichtigkeiten oder ähnliches. Da sehe ich die Gefahr beim ersten Selbstbau sogar grösser.

Mehr Leistung geht natürlich nur beim Selbstbau, aber es ist auch komplizierter. Ausserdem würde ich es "nur" für die CPU nicht machen.

Mit der H115i solltest du eigentlich gut beraten sein.


----------



## Buggi85 (4. Januar 2019)

*AW: Aio oder doch custom Loop*

Okay, danke dir.
Wahrscheinlich gäbe es schon keine AIOs mehr wenn sie grundsätzlich Probleme machen würden.
Naja, der Selbstbau sollte nicht so schwierig sein, wenn man sich zumindest mit der Materie befasst. Aber es kommen da teilweise auch die Probleme der Teilebeschaffung hinzu. 
Aquatuning z.B. hätte nicht alles lieferbar, EK kann gerade nicht mal einen Schlauch liefern.
Montagerahmen für Gehäuse bekommt man auch nicht überall.  Das erhöht schon auch den Aufwand und Fittinge sind übelst teuer.

Ja, nur für CPU ist es viel. Wobei eine Grafikkarte mit kühlen auch kaum lohnt. Für SLI aber definitiv schon.

Wie lange hast du denn deine AIOs so ungefähr betrieben? Und die Schläuche sind definitiv fest verbunden mit Pumpe/Radiator? Das sind so meine größten Bedenken.


----------



## the.hai (4. Januar 2019)

*AW: Aio oder doch custom Loop*

Da ist alles fest verbunden, sonst wären sie nicht wartungsfrei.

Ich habe schon diverse gehabt, Cool IT Vantage, intel AiO 2011er Sockel, diverse corsair (h70-h100, die h70 läuft seit 8jahren mittlerweile) und hab grad wieder eine CoolerMaster ML120 verbaut.

Natürlich waren auch richtige WaKüs dazwischen, was mir aber nachher einfach zu umständlich wurde, bei häufigem Wechsel.


----------



## razzor1984 (4. Januar 2019)

Hallo,

 Aios sind aus meiner Sicht irgendwie unnötig, da es bis auf ein paar wenige am Markt einfach Einwegprodukte sind. Die Radiatoren sind i.d.r verklebt mit den Schläuchen und irgendwann ist auch die Kühlflüssigkeit verdunstet(das wird nicht bald passieren - aber einfach nachfüllen geht ja nicht) Die Pumpen sind meist nicht richtig entkoppelt und bedingt durch ihren Aufbau sind diese meist in den Cpu-Kühler integriert.Da tut es Highend Lüku auch!

 Ein guter Custom cpu Loop ist sicher nicht „billig“ aber man kann die Komponenten weiterverwenden(Preiswert bekommt man aber locker hin). Marken Cpukühler überleben mehere Sockelgenerationen 
 Wegen deiner Bedenken des Auslaufens, wenn man mit Fittingen arbeitet die Überwurfmuttern nutzen, dann löst sich hier nichts. Wenn du 11/8 nutzt, als Schlauchmaß, dann sind auch die Fittingen mehr als erschwinglich → aquatuning.de

 Kannst dich einmal einlesen → Wie erstelle ich einen Zusammenstellungs-/Beratungsthread richtig? Bitte erst lesen dann schreiben!

grüße razzor


----------



## Plasmadampfer (5. Januar 2019)

Wenn man eine Customwasserkühlung baut, hat man auch das Geld in ein Double Gehäuse, ein stromsparendes System und eins für Gaming mit richtig Kraft.

AiO Lösungen haben Budget mäßig also eine Daseinsberechtigung. Meine H50 von 2009 läuft bei meinem Bruder immer noch auf dem I5-750 Core 1st Gen.

Ich sebst habe eine H100 seit 2012. Die funktioniert einwandfrei.


Alles eine Frage des Geldbeutels und bei Custom Wasserkühlung holt man sich auch Front und Backplate aus Kupfer für die GraKas.

Für Oben gennanten Double PC legt man 5000€ hin.


----------



## razzor1984 (5. Januar 2019)

Du hast eine völlig falsche Ansicht von Custom Loops:
 Sicher im Vergleich zu einer AIO ist dieser „Teurer“ jedoch kann man dies auch recht „günstig“ verwirklichen, besonders wenn man diese mit einer Kraken X62 vergleicht.

 Einmal zu den markanten Nachteilen der AOIS, defakto alles von einer Firma Asetek in verschiedensten Abwandlungen. Die Radiatoren sind fast alle aus Alu (Kosten) Die auftretende Korrosion durch das Kupfer im Kreislauf, lässt sicher sehr gut mit Glycol mindern, nur ewig hält dies auch nicht(Im Pcgames HW-Team ist eine AIO genau deswegen undicht geworden und hat dadurch seine Grafigkarte geschrottet – Das Kupfer hat sich quasi aufgelöst).Tauschen kann man die Kühlflüssigkeit leider nicht.Die FI – (Fines per inch) sind höher. Das setzt eine höhere Drehzahl voraus, damit der Radiator optimaler die Wärme abführen kann. Bei schwacher Drehzahl wird viel Gegendruck entstehen und es wird nicht optimal die wärme abgeführt.Die beigelegten Fans sind i.d.r „standart“ und verfügen nicht über gute Lager zb. FDB(Fluid dynamic bearing) und sind auf sehr hohe Drehzahlen ausgelegt.

 Es gibt noch ein paar Hybride wie die Eisbaer und die Silentloop, bei denen man nicht mehr wirklich von „Klassischen“Aios reden kann, da diese modular sind.

 Die Hauptfrage die sich jeder stellen sollte der eine AIO oder auch einen Customloop zusammenstellen möchte, was will man erreichen?
 Wenn man 1a Temperaturen will und man für jedes Grad kämpft und dies sollte quasi flüster leise sein, wird man um einen Customloop nicht herum kommen. Genügt man sich mit sehr guten Temperaturen, die man auch sehr leise erreicht, dann ist man mit Highend Lüku bestens bedient.Ich werfe nur einmal Nocta (NH-D15) in den Raum!

 Habe mal einen Customloop, auf die Schnell zusammengestellt - mit einer sehr guten Preis/Leistung:

 Caseking:
Arctic P14 PWM PST Luefter, schwarz - 140mm
Arctic P14 PWM PST Luefter, schwarz - 140mm
 2 x 7,90
MagiCool Copper Radiator - 280 mm
 49,90

 Summe inklusive Versand : 69,69

 Aquatuning:  
Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany 

 Summe inklusive Versand: 104,97
 Destiliertes Wasser: ~ 5 Euro Hornbach – Zusätze? Unnötig wenn man nur Kupfer und Messing im Kreislauf hat.
 Alles zusammen : 179,66

 Jederzeit erweiterbar und jegliche Komponenten lassen sich tauschen 
 Noch ein paar Anmerkungen: Wenn man eine Intel Cpu kühlen möchte, wird so oder so das Fehlende verlöten (der CPU), der limitierende Faktor sein.Nach meinem wissen ist ja nur der 9900k verlötet.
 Zum Abschluss, Geld kann man in Unmengen in eine Wakue stecken, besonders wenn man es bei steigender Wattanzahl, der zu kühlenden Komponenten, es leise haben will.Wenn man dann auch noch alles schön überwacht haben will, ist das sicher auch ein Kostenfaktor.  
 Nur braucht man das alles? Nein, ein basic Customloop(Cpu only) kommt wie oben konfiguriert, auch ohne viele Extras aus, diese sind alle „Nice to have“ mehr aber auch nicht.


----------



## IICARUS (6. Januar 2019)

*AW: Aio oder doch custom Loop*



the.hai schrieb:


> Da ist alles fest verbunden, sonst wären sie nicht wartungsfrei.


Wartungsfreie gibt es nicht, da in jeder Wasserkühlung ganz gleich ob AIO oder Custom Wakü mit der Zeit Wasser verdunstet, sich Abrieb aus den Materialien lösen und den Kühler und Radiator mit der Zeit verstopfen. Der Unterschied liegt aber darin das eine Custom Wakü meist besser zerlegt und gereinigt werden kann. 

Wartungsfrei bedeutet daher nicht das ich mir nach 6-7 Jahre eine neue AIO kaufen muss weil sie nicht mehr ausreichend Kühlleistung bietet.

Custom geht auch günstig.

*Warenkorb bei Caseking:*

 1 x Magicool DCP450M - DC 12V Pumpe, SATA = *42,90*€* 
 1 x EK Water Blocks 24-Pin ATX - Überbrückungsstecker = *1,90*€* 
 6 x Anschluss G1/4 Zoll 16/10 gerade - nickel = *3,90*€* 
 2 x EK Water Blocks EK-Tube ZMT Schlauch 16/10 mm - mattschwarz, 1m = *4,90*€* 
 1 x EK Water Blocks EK-Supremacy MX = *45,90*€*
 1 x aqua computer Double Protect Ultra 1l = *7,90*€* 
 1 x ModMyMachine Shoggy Sandwich V2 zur Pumpenentkopplung - schwarz = *6,90*€* 
 1 x MagiCool Copper Radiator - 280 mm = *49,90*€*
*Summe: 194,59*€
* (incl. Versand 5,99*€)


----------



## Buggi85 (6. Januar 2019)

Puhh, dass ist alles keine einfache Sache. Danke für die Antworten und auch custom Zusammenstellungen.
Bis morgen gibt es bei EK noch den Supremacy EVO im Angebot... EK-Supremacy EVO - Acetal (Original CSQ)  – EK Webshop

Eines meiner größten Probleme ist das kompakte Meshify C Case, es hat zwar Platz für 280er Radiator im Deckel und der Front, aber im Deckel geht es nicht wegen zu hohem VRM Kühler. Zur Zeit hab ich 4 x 140 Lüfter verbaut und auch dort müsste der vordere Lüfter im Deckel entfernt werden, wenn ein 280 Radiator in die Front sollte. Dann wohin mit der Pumpe/Ausgleichsbehälter, ginge eigentlich nur bei Montage an einen Lüfter mittels entsprechenden Halterahmen.
Mir wäre da fast schon eine externe Lösung per Schnellkupplungen lieber, vom CPU Block über eine PCI Slotblende raus und alles weitere außerhalb separat. Aber ob sowas sinnvoll wäre nur um den 9900k zu kühlen? Grafikkarte möchte ich nicht einbinden, ohne SLI erschließt sich mir da kein Sinn.


----------



## Abductee (6. Januar 2019)

Beim Fractal Design Meshify kannst du doch einen 280mm Radiator oben draufsetzen.

Nicht ganz so schönes Beispielbild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (6. Januar 2019)

Buggi85 schrieb:


> Grafikkarte möchte ich nicht einbinden, ohne SLI erschließt sich mir da kein Sinn.



Ausnutzen des maximalen Boosttaktes (der sich unter anderem nach der Temperatur des Grafikchips richtet) erscheint dir also als nicht sinnvoll?


----------



## razzor1984 (6. Januar 2019)

Buggi85 schrieb:


> Puhh, dass ist alles keine einfache Sache. Danke für die Antworten und auch custom Zusammenstellungen.
> Bis morgen gibt es bei EK noch den Supremacy EVO im Angebot... EK-Supremacy EVO - Acetal (Original CSQ)  – EK Webshop
> 
> Eines meiner größten Probleme ist das kompakte Meshify C Case, es hat zwar Platz für 280er Radiator im Deckel und der Front, aber im Deckel geht es nicht wegen zu hohem VRM Kühler. Zur Zeit hab ich 4 x 140 Lüfter verbaut und auch dort müsste der vordere Lüfter im Deckel entfernt werden, wenn ein 280 Radiator in die Front sollte. Dann wohin mit der Pumpe/Ausgleichsbehälter, ginge eigentlich nur bei Montage an einen Lüfter mittels entsprechenden Halterahmen.
> Mir wäre da fast schon eine externe Lösung per Schnellkupplungen lieber, vom CPU Block über eine PCI Slotblende raus und alles weitere außerhalb separat. Aber ob sowas sinnvoll wäre nur um den 9900k zu kühlen? Grafikkarte möchte ich nicht einbinden, ohne SLI erschließt sich mir da kein Sinn.



Nimm den Cpu Kühler der deinem Budget entspricht.Kühler A wird um 1 grad besser sein als Kühler B jedoch nehmen sich die alle nichts, Vorteil wenn man zu Marken greift zb. Aquatuning. Diese bringen Umrüstkits für neue Sockel heraus (man erspart sich einen Neukauf)

Zum Radiatorproblem, wenn du es von der Optik her verkraften kannst, würd ich ihn wie Abtuctee es schon beschrieben hat, einfach extern ob mit Abstandshalter montieren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man sich das meshify-c in der Frontalansicht anschaut, müsste für die von  IICARUS beschriebene - DCP450M - DC 12V Pumpe genügend Platz sein (Agb integriert)
Bezüglich Entkopllung, reicht schaumstoff da muss es nicht ein shoggy sein, wenn man ein knappes Budget hat .
Wegen der Slotblende --> Alphacool HF 38 Slotblende Panama | Slotblenden | Gehaeuse & Hardware | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Buggi85 (7. Januar 2019)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Ausnutzen des maximalen Boosttaktes (der sich unter anderem nach der Temperatur des Grafikchips richtet) erscheint dir also als nicht sinnvoll?



Nein, tut es tatsächlich nicht, ich fahre auf meiner 1070 2 GHz Boost bei 1V und die Karte geht nicht über 67 Grad hinaus. Selbst wenn ich auf 1600 MHz runtertakte verliere ich nur 6-10 FPS. Der Aufwand, die zusätzlichen Kosten und die eingeschränkte Flexibilität mal eben die Karte auszubauen, stehen in keinem Verhältnis zur Mehrleistung. Speichertakt OC bringt bei mir mehr als noch ein paar MHz mehr im Boost.
Außerdem missfällt mir der Gedanke 100+ € für GPU zu investieren, dann kann ich ja gleich verkaufen und eine 1080/2070 erwerben.


----------



## IICARUS (7. Januar 2019)

Buggi85 schrieb:


> Nein, tut es tatsächlich nicht, ich fahre auf meiner 1070 2 GHz Boost bei 1V und die Karte geht nicht über 67 Grad hinaus. Selbst wenn ich auf 1600 MHz runtertakte verliere ich nur 6-10 FPS. Der Aufwand, die zusätzlichen Kosten und die eingeschränkte Flexibilität mal eben die Karte auszubauen, stehen in keinem Verhältnis zur Mehrleistung. Speichertakt OC bringt bei mir mehr als noch ein paar MHz mehr im Boost.
> Außerdem missfällt mir der Gedanke 100+ € für GPU zu investieren, dann kann ich ja gleich verkaufen und eine 1080/2070 erwerben.


Deine Einwände sind berechtigt, weil es in der Tat am ende nicht viel ausmacht selbst wenn die Grafikkarte nicht mehr herunter taktet. Bei einer custom Wakü sind aber weitere Gründe dazu da damit die Grafikkarte keine Lüfter mehr haben muss und bei ausreichender Kühlfläche das ganze so sehr leise bis sogar lautlos selbst unter Last sein wird. Zudem kommen meist auch noch  Optische Gründe dazu.

Im übrigem... wer darauf baut wird auch eine 2070 usw. auch umbauen müssen und hätte die Mehrkosten zum Kühler immer mit dabei.


----------



## Buggi85 (7. Januar 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Deine Einwände sind berechtigt, weil es in der Tat am ende nicht viel ausmacht selbst wenn die Grafikkarte nicht mehr herunter taktet. Bei einer custom Wakü sind aber weitere Gründe dazu da damit die Grafikkarte keine Lüfter mehr haben muss und bei ausreichender Kühlfläche das ganze so sehr leise bis sogar lautlos selbst unter Last sein wird. Zudem kommen meist auch noch  Optische Gründe dazu.
> 
> Im übrigem... wer darauf baut wird auch eine 2070 usw. auch umbauen müssen und hätte die Mehrkosten zum Kühler immer mit dabei.



Da magst du recht haben, die Wünsche nach dem optimalen Rechner gehen weit auseinander. Ich bin mit lauteren PCs groß geworden, wenn ich gar nichts mehr höre wenn die Kiste läuft ist mir das unbehaglich. Ne, also GPU soll es wirklich nicht werden.

@razzor1984
Hm, nein... also nein, diese Optik verkraften meine Augen wirklich nicht  . In der Theorie ist das Meshify wirklich top, in der Praxis sieht das dann schon anders aus. Okay, habe auch gesleevte Extensions für die ganzen Stromanschlüsse, die nehmen viel Raum ein, genau so wie die Silent Wings Kabel einfach ätzend zu verstauen sind.
Tja, also die h115i hatte ich zurückgegeben und mit euren Vorschlägen und Anregungen habe ich mich auch beschäftigt, danke dafür.
Bisher tut mich kaum eine Lösung wirklich überzeugen. Beim nächsten PC wird es definitiv ein geeigneteres Gehäuse und ganz sicher wieder ein größeres... 

Mir schwebt noch eine Variante mit der Eisbaer LT im Kopf rum. Das 240er Set kaufen und dazu noch einen 280er Radiator. Den 240er in den Deckel und 280er in die Front, müsste soweit passen. Schläuche der LT tauschen wegen der hässlichen Kupplung und alles mit 11/8er verbinden. Wie würde das klingen? Oversized für den i9, aber er ist auch in der Tat ein heißes Kaliber und der kleine Die macht es einem nicht gerade einfach.


----------



## razzor1984 (7. Januar 2019)

Buggi85 schrieb:


> Mir schwebt noch eine Variante mit der Eisbaer LT im Kopf rum. Das 240er Set kaufen und dazu noch einen 280er Radiator. Den 240er in den Deckel und 280er in die Front, müsste soweit passen. Schläuche der LT tauschen wegen der hässlichen Kupplung und alles mit 11/8er verbinden. Wie würde das klingen? Oversized für den i9, aber er ist auch in der Tat ein heißes Kaliber und der kleine Die macht es einem nicht gerade einfach.



 Zu deiner Idee mit der Eisbaer LT, geht würde das sicher, nur bei deinem erweitertem Aufbau würde da der LT ein Agb gut tut, allein schon wegem dem Entlüften.
 Generell bin ich der Letzte der etwas gegen Fläche hat 

 Dein limitierender Faktor wird das Gehäuse sein. Miss dir genau aus wie viel Platz zb ein Agb braucht(oder eine Pumpencombo). Passt dann überhaupt einer rein, wenn du in die Front einen 280er einbaust mit Lüfter (Schätze mal 5,5,/6cm wird das Radiator – Lüfterpaket dick sein)

 Wenn du das als Customloop planst, wirds hochpreisiger werden, ich schätze mal so zw 200 bis 300 euro. Immerhin ist der 9900k verlötet…...


----------

